# Friendly RP for fun



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yup, the title says it all : I'm opening up to make new friends~ (really, Jin is getting lonely)


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 5, 2016)

'The answer lies in the heart of battle" 
-Ryu


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 5, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> 'The answer lies in the heart of battle"
> -Ryu


So much for "friendly" then


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

I'll join in ^^


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

can i join


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Lockaboss! Seems like they aren't on yet


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

ok do you want to rp with me XD


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok do you want to rp with me XD


Sure ^^


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

ok how are we going to do this


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok how are we going to do this


We can stick to here, or start a conversation...kik? I don't know. I'm new here so .. ^^'


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

i dont have kik i have skype but id be happy to do it here if you dont got skype


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> i dont have kik i have skype but id be happy to do it here if you dont got skype


I'm afraid I don't sorry - I used to! .... but then it got hacked etc etc ^^' boring details. Mind if we stay here? c:


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

shure ive never done rp befor thought so you start


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> shure ive never done rp befor thought so you start


Okay! ^^ first though what kind shall we do?  Like action, adventure, horror, romance (I'm really bad at those so early warning) ??


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

lets do ADVENTURE


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> lets do ADVENTURE


YEAHHHHHH haha okay ^^
The Scene .... is where?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

in the FOREST YYYYYAAAAYYYY


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

omg yes! Love forestry. Okay so I'm gunna give a quick run down on me:
I'm 20 years old, I'm an Irish female grey fox that's called Onchu Sionn (on-choo, She-on) or Red/Onchu. (my avatar)
* I'm out collecting berries by a big oak tree *


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

my names rusty im a red astralian cattle dog *runs up to onghu sionn and ask* m8 what you doing


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh hey! *turns around to face you* 
Well just collecting some ready for my journey!  Theyre really tasty!  Try some! *offers you a few in my paw*


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

*takes the berrys* thx and what adventure are you going on?


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Well see I was told that in the deepest parts here and around this time there's howling that's really loud, a few of my friends have been really worried about it. 
So I told them i'd check it out. *places the remaining berries into my bag and places it onto my back*


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

OMG CANNNN I COME PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Of course! *giggles* but it could be scary!


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

im super brave *rattles in the bus* aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *jumps behind oni*


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

haha super brave I can tell! It's just the wind silly. Don't worry i'll protect you! *stands heroically with my paws on my hips*


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

*rolles eyes* so are going to start this adventure or not


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

uh right yes! Onward!  *starts walking further into the forest*   Hopefully we can sort this before it gets too late! Oh I hope they aren't hurt!


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

YAY AN ADVENTURE (night time) um i think were lost


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

We're not lost. I never get lost. We are simply....making a new route...um...


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

ok and where is the map


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Ah! Yes! The map! The map of the forest.....is back....at the café? *lowers my head and speaks shyly* I sorta left it there when I was having my cake.... um but I'm sure we'll be okay without it... right?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

*cuts in* wait YOU HAD CAKE.....WITHOUT ME *tear rolles down eye


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

*hugs you quickly* IM SORRY!!!!!!!! But it was so yummy. And I couldn't just leave it there to go off...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

A kangaroo appears behind you two, armed with a sword, a hammer and literally a chained scythe, wearing a black jacket and black military gloves. He looks like some sort of thug that is hunting you down because you didn't pay or something. However, he simply walks to you and gives you something that looks like a map :

- Hey, you forgot this at my cafe.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

(@lockaboss and @MiniRed : I'd really love to invite you to a conversation I'm currently doing, but it says I've invited the maximum of people already, I can't invite anymore )


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@lockaboss and @MiniRed : I'd really love to invite you to a conversation I'm currently doing, but it says I've invited the maximum of people already, I can't invite anymore )


Aww that's okay maybe next time? 

MY MAP!! Oh thank you!  *squeals and accepts the map* Thank you so much ....uh...im sorry what is your name?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

- Call me Jin. Jin Lust-Sin. And you ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> Aww that's okay maybe next time?


(I saw your thread on the forum about you being a waitress, and replied there, did ya get it ?)


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I saw your thread on the forum about you being a waitress, and replied there, did ya get it ?)


No  

Nice to meet ya Jin! I'm Onchu Sionn, but you can call me Red...or onchu! Or ..well whatever really  
*Extends my hand to shake*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> No


(Strange ? D: )



MiniRed said:


> Nice to meet ya Jin! I'm Onchu Sionn, but you can call me Red...or onchu! Or ..well whatever really
> *Extends my hand to shake*


The kangaroo named Jin blushes for a sec, then reluctantly brings his hand forward :

- Oh... um... sure, I'll call you Onchu then. I know someone else named Red, so... best not to caude confusion.


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

Aye that's a good idea! Well Onchu is fine by me! Its very nice to meet you, and so kind of you to bring this to me. I hope I didn't cause much trouble for you Jin?
*Shakes your hand enthusiastically before stepping back and smiling at you*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin smiles :

- No, no, of course not... but you might be in trouble if you plan to venture into this forest...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

(Oh, by the way, what I replied in your thread was : you can be a waitress at my fursona's cafe~ we can open a conversation, you, me and @lockaboss )


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

trouble?.... *swallows nervously* um...what trouble?

(also yes pleasey and thank you!)


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

(it wont let me start up a conversation with you both )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

- Well, I heard you said...



MiniRed said:


> Well see I was told that in the deepest parts here and around this time there's howling that's really loud, a few of my friends have been really worried about it.



- ... And you're right. There're werewolves around here. And if you ask how I know that... I've been running into them quite a lot. You see why I bring all these weapons around ?

He shows his equipment : a gem-carved sword, a hammer and a chain-scythe.




MiniRed said:


> (it wont let me start up a conversation with you both )


(I'll start and get you both in)


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

WEREWOLVES!? AND YOUVE SEEN THEM!?
Oh gosh I am definitely not prepared for that! Oh no maybe this was a bad idea. I just thought someone may have needed help...or had gotten lost or...oh no! 
*starts to panic*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

He gets startled as Onchu starts to panic, and tries to calm her down :

- I-i-it's OK, ease up there ! I can take you two back to my cafe, and there'll be nothing to worry about ! I know my way around this forest, don't worry !


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

But what if the howls are from another who isn't a werewolf, someone who could be trapped by them or be hurt! We cant just assume its a werewolf. I mean... people come into the forest quite often so it could be! Plus my friends said that it was scream like howl...do werewolves make that noise? 
*Hears a quiet howl off in the distance and stands still with fear* 0.0'


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin bares his fangs as he growls and hisses with his tongue sticking out : his teeth seem canine-like and his tongue is pointy at the tip like a reptile.

- That doesn't sound right...

He nervously looks back at Onchu, his lips pressed together, before at the direction of the howl

- Better check this out...

However, he gestures his hand :

- ... But I don't think you should come along. You could be in serious danger.


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

*stands behind Jin and fakes a smile* or...I could just ...stay behind you and you lead the way? I..i..*swallows nervously* I can help?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin looks pretty nervous now.

- I'm really sorry if I offend you... but I dunno how you can help me with this...


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

Well...um...I ... okay granted I'm not good, and I don't have scary looking weapons that I know how to wield...but I do know my leaves and berries.... I mean...I know the best ones to make the most delicious teas that can send you right off to sleep in no time, I know berries that can help to fill an appetite and taste mmm so good. Theres leaves that I can use here for tracking and for healing too...if that helps.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin feels that it'll be rude to still say no to him at this ppint. He finally reluctantly nods :

- ... OK, you can come... but as soon as I say "run", get to safety and make sure they don't find you, OK ? I don't want anyone to risk their lives just for something like this...

He then brings his hands forward and closes his eyes :

- Just in case...

A strong breeze starts blowing from behind him, as if by his command. He looks like he's trying to sense something in the air, and the expression on his face starts to turn more and more serious as time goes by, until he lowers his hand down, at which point the breeze stops as well.

- A pack of werewolves in the area up ahead. 7 of them. No sign of... non-werewolves.


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

*smiles and tightens the straps on my back pack* 
Roger that captain! *preforms a silly salute towards Jin* 
....
how do you...wait....did you just... what just happened!? *stares bewildered at your hand*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin looks at him, then at his own hands :

- I... can sense the life-force of living beings, except plants, by using the wind.

He seems nervous :

- You... don't think I'm a freak, do you ?...


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

THATS AWESOME!!!  THATS SO COOL!!
So could you sense us and that's how you found us out here?  You're like a superhero!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin awkwardly smiles :

- ... Y-yeah... when I got out of the cafe, you two already left, and I couldn't find you anywhere, so...

He then blushes :

- I'm not that much of a superhero... I mean, well, among normal people, I may stand out, but not always with a positive impression... I mean, I've been called a freaky stalker just for that ability of mine...

However, he stops himself mid-way :

- Oh well, it's my choice anyway. I mean, I chose to learn to control element Wind... and Earth, and Water too... oh, I'm bragging myself again, so sorry...


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

WOAAAAAHHHHHHH 
*Stares in amazement* That's so cool! I mean...not the whole name calling thing... aha... but the abilities you can have and well DO have I mean...damn...aha youre really lucky!  I guess... um.. *blinks a few times realising that I'm staring and looks to the ground sheepishly*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- Yeah, I try not to mind those name-calling part so much. A commander of a squad of paladins should know better than to mind that part.

He then gestures his hands :

- C'mon, we got some serious butts to kick-- oooooh, right, forgot, you need something to handle yourself, too...

He looks at his equipment, then look at Onchu for a second, before shrugging :

- Meh, why not ? Maybe you can try this one.






- I've seen foxy ladies visiting my shop quite a lot, and they all seem to have a thing for katanas, sooo... I dunno.


((If I really list ALL of Jin's occupations here... it may sound rather unbelievable... but he's literally a blacksmith, a commander of his own squad of paladin in his village, and an owner of his cafe ; I designed weapons, so I made Jin a blacksmith too XD ))


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

(Nice! I actually own a tea shop with my cousin so that's why I make Onchu know so much about berries and leaves. That's amazing though! So talented! I don't really know what profession I want Onchu to have yet...sorta why I haven't given her one lol) 

OOOOOH PRETTY! but...ive never used one before...do you really trust me with it!?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin smiles :

- Come on, how hard is it to swing a sword, really ? Even if you can't pull off super crazy ninja moves with this, it's still light enough for you to wield it properly so you can defend yourself better if the beasts get close.

He then shrugs :

- And besides, if you get hurt, I got element Water to heal your wounds. Yeah, some more "fantasy-like" stuffs, I know, but... I'm just too lazy to learn about herbs and medicines, they're so confusing !

After laughing at his own laziness, he finally gets back to the point :

- Ahem, so, yeah, as I was sayin', we should be OK. Come on, time to drive those werewolves off this place for good...

However, he reminds Onchu one last time :

- Forgot to tell ya : we don't seek to murder 'em, just... hit 'em enough to scare them away. OK ?


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay...ill try! *accepts the sword and weighs it in my hands smiling* 
Well I could always help you with herbs and all..there really not that hard to learn its just knowing the tricks to them! Like for example you can get the doc leaves which ....*mumbles on about the leaves around us ignoring your last comment*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin shakes his head :

- I don't wanna turn you down, girl, but I don't have much interest for herbs and whatnot... I just use water to clean my wounds, and bam, all good.

However, he looks at her with a smile :

- ... However, your skill with herbs may be just what I need to heal internal injuries, like broken bones and such...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> I don't really know what profession I want Onchu to have yet...sorta why I haven't given her one lol)


(She's gonna be a herbalist !... Or... she can help Jin and Eclipse with some recipes of her own at their cafe in the other RP we're doing~)


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 9, 2016)

(that's not a bad idea! haha)

*chuckles at Jin* 
Oh they all say that at first! haha, as for internal injuries...well they take a little longer to work with but I can try. Those berries behind you are a good start ya know.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin looks behind him :

- Where-- w-whoa !

He accidentally trips and falls off when he slips his feet on a pile of leaves on the ground. His entire back hits the ground, his weight making a loud "thud", and the impact causes a small earthquake.
He quickly gets back up, trying to act cool, but is in fact blushing out of embarrassment :

- Ahem !


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 9, 2016)

hi guys immmmm back


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 9, 2016)

((Hey Jin, good to see your alive ))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> ((Hey Jin, good to see your alive ))


((Hey, I'm always alive, fella~ it should be me to say so to you XD ))


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 9, 2016)

((I Replyed on are conversation, but you never answered so, my mind instently asumed the worst  anyway, got room for one more?))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

((Oh of course we do~ I'm at a forest with @MiniRed , ready to kick some werewolves' butts out of there~))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 9, 2016)

Kawr Morgoroth!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Kawr Morgoroth!!!


!!!???


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 9, 2016)

Whathee Olera!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Whathee Olera!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 9, 2016)

Crexule de Thelis!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Crexule de Thelis!!


I give up


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't really know what I'm doing either. Kinda bored


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't really know what I'm doing either. Kinda bored


Kay then ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 9, 2016)

*poke*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *poke*


Ow


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*gentle poke*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*quiet yip* Ow


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*turns out the Brachy was the one poking him, and she continues to do so*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Ow ow ow ow ow

*pokes her tail*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*tail starts swaying dangerously when he poked her tail, and she still pokes him*

(What's going on? Is it school?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

(Just finished lunch... and, yes, I'm going back to school in an hour)

Ow ow ow

*pokes her nose*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

(It's 1 am here and your just now having lunch? o.o)

*she pokes his nose as well, not really sure how much she's hurting him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

(Well it's 12.04 PM in Vietnam, sooooo)

Ow

*pokes her nose slightly harder*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

(It's strange D: )

*she gets a little irritated and very gently presses her fist against his cheek, getting a little bit of slime on him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

(Hey, different time zone, remember ?)

Ewww...

*wipes the slime off and pokes her nose less harder*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*she starts to not-so-gently poke him directly on the nose*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Ow


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*she keeps at it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Ow ow ow ow ow

*slightly pokes her tail*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*confused why he's so touchy around her tail*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*starts poking her nose*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

*shes scared as to why he's being so touchy with her*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Heeey, what's up with that ? Didn't you keep poking me earlier ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

But then you starting touching around my butt! That's not fair.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

That's not your butt, that's your tail... trust me, if I actually touched that specific area, I'd be dead by now.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

My tail is sorta close to my butt though.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

I poked the tip of your tail, not--... oh, never mind.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2016)

What? Were you peeking?!


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 10, 2016)

hi guys how are you


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks behind him :
> 
> - Where-- w-whoa !
> 
> ...




Oh gosh I hope youre okay!? *runs to help you up* Please be careful!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

- I'm-- OK-- thank you !

Jin tries to look cool and whatever, but he's all covered in dirt now.

- Great, there goes my jacket.


----------

